# Headset/Microphone Beeping Feedback



## SoloSmith (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey All,

I've had a problem with my PC ever since I purchased it. I bought a headset when I got the PC but had a constant beeping/feedback noise through the microphone (I listened to it myself and my friends stated the same). I took the headset back for another one, same problem. I then took it back for a crappy £10 one and that worked fine.

Sadly that one now broke and I'm fed up of losing gaming experience through sound so I went a purchased a more expensive headset. I now have a Tritton Kunai but the problem is back.

Audio is okay my end, I can hear Skype/Music fine. However whenever I talk to people through Skype they can hear a constant buzzing noise. 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/91346260/Sound Recording.wma

That's a link to file demonstrating the noise. That was with the mic plugged in etc, I just wasn't talking.

I've spent 20+ hours trying to fix this problem and I'm at a total loss. I would greatly appreciate any help. 

Thanks all!

DXDiag info below. Windows 7


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/9/2014, 14:54:40
       Machine name: SOLO-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 02/05/10 19:13:52 Ver: 08.00.10
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
             Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8172MB RAM
          Page File: 3055MB used, 13286MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
      Display Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 4: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce GTX 770
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1184&SUBSYS_28251462&REV_A1
     Display Memory: 4038 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1990 MB
      Shared Memory: 2048 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: unknown
         Monitor Id: HKC2160
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (59.616Hz)
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 9.18.0013.3182 (English)
     Driver Version: 9.18.13.3182
        DDI Version: 11
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 11/14/2013 11:55:24, 18208624 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-52C4-11CF-BC7B-28081CC2C435}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x1184
          SubSys ID: 0x28251462
        Revision ID: 0x00A1
 Driver Strong Name: oem69.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section090:9.18.13.3182:pci\ven_10de&dev_1184
     Rank Of Driver: 00E02001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce GTX 770
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1184&SUBSYS_28251462&REV_A1
     Display Memory: 4038 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1990 MB
      Shared Memory: 2048 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (30Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: 24W_LCD_TV
         Monitor Id: VES3700
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(i) (60.053Hz)
        Output Type: HDMI
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 9.18.0013.3182 (English)
     Driver Version: 9.18.13.3182
        DDI Version: 11
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 11/14/2013 11:55:24, 18208624 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-52C4-11CF-BC7B-28081CC2C435}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x1184
          SubSys ID: 0x28251462
        Revision ID: 0x00A1
 Driver Strong Name: oem69.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section090:9.18.13.3182:pci\ven_10de&dev_1184
     Rank Of Driver: 00E02001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (2- TRITTON KUNAI WIRELESS HEADSET)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: USB\VID_0738&PID_9630&REV_0100&MI_00
        Manufacturer ID: 65535
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.18208 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/12/2013 10:40:58, 109824 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_10438410&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6602 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 3/27/2012 16:03:36, 4015592 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: 24W_LCD_TV-1 (NVIDIA High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0040&SUBSYS_14622825&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: nvhda64v.sys
         Driver Version: 1.03.0026.0004 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 9/17/2013 21:22:42, 196384 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: NVIDIA Corporation
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_10438410&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6602 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 3/27/2012 16:03:36, 4015592 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (2- TRITTON KUNAI WIRELESS HEADSET)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.18208 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/12/2013 10:40:58, 109824 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Saitek Eclipse Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x06A3, 0x8020
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Saitek Eclipse Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x06A3, 0x8020
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Saitek Eclipse Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x06A3, 0x8020
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: TRITTONAI
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0738, 0x9630
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x1C2D
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0024
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x06A3, 0x8020
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8888, 0x0208
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x001C
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8888, 0x0108
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 399.6 GB
Total Space: 953.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST31000524AS ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), , 0 bytes

      Drive: D:
      Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-222AL ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 1C22
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C10&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194&SUBSYS_84131043&REV_04\4&108ABD8A&0&00E4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&SUBSYS_84101043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 Port SATA AHCI Controller - 1C02
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C02&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 - 1C1E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C1E&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E7
   Driver: n/a

     Name: 2nd generation Intel® Core™ processor family PCI Express Controller - 0101
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0101&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_09\3&11583659&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_84321043&REV_06\4&87D54EE&0&00E5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E6
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 1C1A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C1A&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: 2nd generation Intel® Core™ processor family DRAM Controller - 0100
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0100&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_09\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) P67 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C46
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C46&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 1C18
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C18&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1184&SUBSYS_28251462&REV_A1\4&80E7924&0&0008
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Marvell 91xx SATA 6G Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9172&SUBSYS_84771043&REV_11\4&16B16BD2&0&00E7
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_04\3&11583659&0&B0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1C16
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C16&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1080&SUBSYS_10801B21&REV_01\4&2B6CC657&0&00E6
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C2D&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 1C14
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C14&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0A&SUBSYS_28251462&REV_A1\4&80E7924&0&0108
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002B&SUBSYS_30A1168C&REV_01\4&1D7623A1&0&00E2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C26&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 1C12
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C12&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194&SUBSYS_84131043&REV_04\4&DDEC341&0&00E1
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.18221
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ffdshow Video Decoder,0x00800000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.02.4436.0000
Xiph.Org Theora Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,dsfTheoraDecoder.dll,
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
ffdshow DXVA Video Decoder,0x00800000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.02.4436.0000
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.02.4436.0000
Mpa Splitter,0x00600001,1,1,MpaSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0003
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.02.4436.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Mpeg Source,0x00200000,0,0,MpegSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
MainConcept MPEG Demultiplexer,0x00800100,1,2,mc_demux_mp2_ds.ax,9.06.0010.1839
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
LAV Splitter,0x00800004,1,1,LAVSplitter.ax,0.58.0002.0000
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Xiph.Org Ogg Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,dsfOggMux.dll,
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,12.00.9200.16426
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DivX AAC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,daac.ax,8.08.0000.41966
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VHMixerSource,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.1311.0901
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Xiph.Org FLAC Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,dsfFLACDecoder.dll,
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
FLV Splitter,0x00800001,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.13.0322.0009
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.13.0322.0009
Mpa Source,0x00600001,0,0,MpaSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0003
Xiph.Org Theora Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,dsfTheoraEncoder.dll,
Xiph.Org Vorbis Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,dsfVorbisEncoder.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
VHAudioDSP,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.1311.0901
Xvid MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800002,1,1,xvid.ax,
VHSplitProcSource,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.1311.0901
VHCropResize,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.1311.0901
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Xiph.Org Native FLAC Decoder,0x00600000,0,1,dsfNativeFLACSource.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DivX H.264 Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDecH264.ax,9.00.0002.0158
Xiph.Org Speex Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,dsfSpeexEncoder.dll,
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DivX Demux Filter,0x00800002,0,3,DirectShowDemuxFilter.dll,1.00.0003.0139
Xiph.Org Speex Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
Xiph.Org FLAC Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,dsfFLACEncoder.dll,
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDec.ax,7.03.0000.0048
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
FLV4 Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
DivX Demux Filter (Unrestricted Edition),0x00200000,0,3,DirectShowDemuxFilter.dll,1.00.0003.0139
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Bandisoft MPEG-1 Video Decoder,0xff800001,1,1,bdfilters.dll,1.00.0003.0012
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.13.0322.0009
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,VSFilter.dll,3.00.0000.0236
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,VSFilter.dll,3.00.0000.0236
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.13.0322.0009
VHYV12Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.1311.0901
VHStreamDelay,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.1311.0901
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
VHMultiWriter,0x00200000,1,0,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.1311.0901
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
VHAudioGain,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.1311.0901
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VHFrameRateConv,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.1311.0901
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.02.4436.0000
LAV Splitter Source,0x00800004,0,1,LAVSplitter.ax,0.58.0002.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.18175
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.18175
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Xiph.Org Ogg Demuxer,0x00400000,1,1,,
FLV Source,0x00600001,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VHDeinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.1311.0901
VHYV12Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.1311.0901
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.02.4436.0000
Mpeg Splitter,0x00400001,1,1,MpegSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
MainConcept Stream Parser,0x00400000,1,2,mc_demux_mp2_ds.ax,9.06.0010.1839
VHMultiReader,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.1311.0901
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Bandisoft MPEG-1 Audio Decoder,0xff800001,1,1,bdfilters.dll,1.00.0003.0012
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
LAV Audio Decoder,0x00800003,1,1,LAVAudio.ax,0.58.0002.0000
WebM Muxer Filter,0x00200000,2,1,webmmux.dll,0.09.0012.0000
WebM VP8 Decoder Filter,0x00600000,1,1,vp8decoder.dll,0.09.0012.0000
WebM VP8 Encoder Filter,0x00200000,1,1,vp8encoder.dll,0.09.0012.0000
WebM Splitter Filter,0x00600000,1,1,webmsplit.dll,0.09.0012.0000
Memory Buffered Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MemoryBufferedFilter.dll,
LAV Video Decoder,0x00800003,1,1,LAVVideo.ax,0.58.0002.0000
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.13.0322.0009
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.02.4436.0000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Xiph.Org Theora Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,dsfTheoraEncoder.dll,
WebM VP8 Encoder Filter,0x00200000,1,1,vp8encoder.dll,0.09.0012.0000
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DivX 6.9.2 Codec (8 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Bandi MJPEG Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Bandi MPEG-1 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DivX 6.9.2 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
Xiph.Org Vorbis Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,dsfVorbisEncoder.dll,
Xiph.Org Speex Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,dsfSpeexEncoder.dll,
Xiph.Org FLAC Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,dsfFLACEncoder.dll,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MP2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (2- TRITTON KUNAI WI,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
XSplitBroadcaster,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.1311.0901

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Line in at front panel (Green),0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Mic in at front panel (Pink),0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Line in at rear panel (Blue),0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Mic in at rear panel (Pink),0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
TRITTON KUNAI WIRELESS HEADSET,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HDA SPDIF Optical Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio 2nd output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
TRITTON KUNAI WIRELESS HEADSET,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Video Capture Sources:
XSplitBroadcaster,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.1311.0901

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (2- TRITTON KUNAI WIRE,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
24W_LCD_TV-1 (NVIDIA High Defin,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: 24W_LCD_TV-1 (NVIDIA High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Speakers (2- TRITTON KUNAI WIRELESS HEADSET),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Realtek Digital Output(Optical),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Very odd. 

Is this a standard analog headset (ie: uses a green 3.5mm jack and a pink 3.5mm jack) or USB? If it's analog, have you tried using different audio ports (ie front panel and back panel)?


----------

